# New here



## True Austinite (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm Ryan, and it's my first post.  I'm a practitioner of budo taijutsu, going on about one year (it's almost time for my first rank examination, as a matter of fact!).  I have a little experience in lotus (a kenpo karate-based hybrid with muay thai, judo, and aikido in the mix), and VERY little BJJ, but now I'm all about the kobujutsu arts!  Anyway, just wanting to say hi.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello Ryan, welcome to MT! You'll find lots of good people and information here, enjoy.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Rayn, Welcome to the board and I hope you have many happy posts here!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Drac (Mar 28, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## MJS (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to Martial talk


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 28, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## jim777 (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard Ryan!


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey Ryan!  Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## The Kidd (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello fellow Texan, welcome and hope you have fun here!


----------



## Carol (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome Ryan!  :wavey: Glad to have you on board!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome 
Sean


----------



## Kacey (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Tames D (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome, nice to meet you!!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Good to see your enthusiasm for your art.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 30, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Ryan!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to the board, Tex!


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to MT Ryan :wavey:


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello to a fellow Texan and welcome to MT!!!


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## kuntawguro (Apr 7, 2007)

c'mon in, sit down, take yer shoes off (no, maybe skip that part) and make yourself at home. Plenty of nice folk in here to help when needed.

Buzz


----------

